# Cyp Ulla Silkens in the Garden



## parvi_17 (Jul 3, 2009)

The more examples I see of this cross (flavum x reginae), the more I appreciate it. I have also found it to be a tough garden specimen. I got this plant back in 2007. It flowered, and then promptly the single growth rotted at the base. However, the plant persisted; within a few weeks it pushed up another, smaller growth, and went dormant in the fall as usual. The next year (last year), it came back with 2 growths but no bloom. This year it has 3 growths and 1 bloom, and I am hoping for 2 or more blooms next year. The plant is blooming right now in my garden. The dorsal has lowered over the pouch after a heavy rain storm last night, and I will likely take additional photos if it perks up again. It is a large bloom with a spicy fragrance, and the plant is about a foot tall with large leaves.

As none of my garden reginaes are blooming this year, this is the closest thing to a reginae blooming in my garden .


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome. I've been thinking seriously of getting one of these from Shawn Hillis; I think I've found a spot in my garden for one...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 3, 2009)

That's a good one for sure! Positive points are the strong color/spotting of the lip and the petals are not reflexed backward. Very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!! nice pouch!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2009)

That is so sweet -- I can't stand it!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 4, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That's a good one for sure! Positive points are the strong color/spotting of the lip and the petals are not reflexed backward. Very nice!



Here is what it looked like the first (and last) time it bloomed, back in 2007:





The petals were so reflexed you couldn't see half of their length! I think it has improved a lot.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, that is an improvement! Just goes to show, you should always rebloom a plant at least once more before making salad.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a very nice Ulla. So many of them just look like poor specimens of reginae. I like the spotted pouch specimens.

Thx

Ron


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2009)

Very colorful, thanx for sharing.


----------

